# VK - Drop Solo, Creed RTA, VK Stands, Octocotton



## Gizmo (1/8/18)

New Arrivals:

Drop Solo RTA
Geekvape Creed RTA
Vape King Cell Atty Stands
Octocotton
Rage Squonk Mod

Restocks:
Exceed 1.2Ohm Coils
GT CCell
X-Baby T6
Hiflask Coils
Ilusion Coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

